# How many people keep their gsd outside?



## w_penn (Sep 1, 2009)

I would love to keep my future GSD inside but I'm having a hard time convincing the fiance of it, so I wonder how many people keep their dog outside. Are they staying an intricate part of the family outside? Any insight either way would be greatly appreciate, thank you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

they don't do well outside away from their family.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Just wondering, would your GSD be outside all the time, or sleep inside too? This is just my opinion, I think that GSDs are so pack-oriented, it's important for them to stay inside with the family almost all the time. If I leave Miko in the backyard and walk away through the door, he'll freak out. If I leave him in the crate though, he'll go to sleep. He's pretty much never outside alone and I don't think he'd have it any other way.

I do know however of some dogs that just love staying outside and wouldn't mind having nothing to do with their owners, but no GSDs that I know of. I think you should try to convince your fiance to keep the GSD inside haha. I convinced my family, and I don't think they regret it at all. He sleeps on the couch now and they laugh. Before I got him, he was "inside till he's older." But I think if you show your fiance how trained he can be, what miracles crate-training does, and how he'll keep you warm in bed (better than blankets), she won't refuse. Good luck!


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

If your fiance is not into getting a dog, then dont get one, because if you have to "convince" someone that adding a pet into the familiy is a good idea, then I just would have the feeling that somewhere down the lines, there is going to be disagreements and arguments over the pet, which could result in having to get rid of the dog. If everyone in the familiy is not 100% supportive of adding a dog to the picture, then don't.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I would never leave any dog outside alone! Dogs decent from relatives that live in a pack structure and absolutely must be with their families in order to leave happy, fulfilling lives (at least, this is my opinion.) GSDs are _especially_ attached to their family; I cannot even stand up without Jerzey jumping up and getting ready to follow me! Some members on the board can't even pee without their GSDs popping in the bathroom to check up!


----------



## w_penn (Sep 1, 2009)

You all are confirming what I already believe. I promise ya I won't bring a gsd into our lives it he/she wouldn't be completely accepted by my family. Thanks for the opinions, I'm hoping she'll see a gs puppy and have a completely change of heart. thank you all


----------



## w_penn (Sep 1, 2009)

ooh, and the fiance is a dog lover, it's just that she has a 3lb yorkie and is worried about his well-being. How would I get her over the hump about that issue?


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

Dogs are pack animals. They do not do well isolated. German Shepherds are very active, very intelligent dogs that are very pack oriented. Too often when dogs are kept as outside pets, they do not get the exercise and mental stimulation they desperately need. 

People often complain that their outside dog just gets too excited to interact with or has behavioral problems, including aggression. This is because they have no outlet for their energy and lack proper training and socialization. 

That being said, we do keep one of our German Shepherds in an outside kennel most of the time. It is a substanial locked building that is insulated and has an attached run. He does not just live in a dog house. 
He is a working dog and it is important the he be acclimatized to the environment among other things. But, he works over 40 hours a week plus training days and does spend time in our backyard with our pet dogs, plus is allowed in the house at times, so there is no issue with socialization and exercise. 
He also sleeps in the house right now because he became accustomed to it before the kennel was built. 


There are many countries where it is common to keep dogs outside. In my opinion, in most circumstances, I would rethink getting a dog if it had to live outside.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: w_pennooh, and the fiance is a dog lover, it's just that she has a 3lb yorkie and is worried about his well-being. How would I get her over the hump about that issue?


It'll take a bit of work but it is definitely possible! Jerzey's bff is my cat, Koji (granted, his is 12 lbs rather than 3 but still small!) I think the big thing is to always supervise their time together so accidents are less likely to occur.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Our gs is kept outside in a kennel when we aren't home but inside the rest of the time and she loves it, we used to crate her but because of a conflict with our landlord she is now outside when we aren't home. When she was in the crate she hated it would whine and cry all day but outside she has so much more to do and see that she is a lot happier! I know most ppl don't like this but I find it great, thats def not to say that they should ALWAYS be outside, they need to be with you when your home. As for her worrying about the yorkie, my GS plays with my rats w/out hurting a hair on their little heads, not to say she doesn't get over excited but if you only have them loose together when you are around you can supervise, but I think a lot of people have owned GS's and other dogs, especially if you get a puppy and they grow up with the other dog I find they get along great, all our dogs did.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I was not a dog person till I got my mutt Lexi then we got Athena.They have changed my mind on dogs that's for sure.I will now always have a dog and cat in my household and maybe not just one.I don't believe any animal that has been domesticated deserves to be outside except to play or potty.So my answer of NO to outside is for any animal that is a pet.
As for the 3 lbs Yorkie,it can work out.You just need to be on top of training from day one.IMO it's no different than having cats with a big dog.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Do not worry about getting the GSD use to your little Yorkie, there are a lot of people on this forum who have tiny dogs and have several GSD's and they all exist peacefully under one roof.







I have two GSD's and a cat whom they totally respect. My dogs sleep in my bed with me and my hubby, they are only outside when I am outside with them, mainly because one is a trouble maker outside and needs constant supervision, but both of my GSD's are like VELCRO, never leave my side for anything. Your bond will be greater if you keep them with you inside your house, you become in a sense a pack. I have heard bad things about leaving GSD's outside constantly, I would not go that route, I feel you would be missing out as well as your potential GSD.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

german shepherd dogs almost always do not do well if kept outside. i put the "almost always" in there so as not to offend anyone here who keeps their gsd outside. personally i would never ever have a shepherd live outside.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

I have a 10 pound, twelve year old Pomeranian and they get along good. I mean, they aren't best friends or anything, but they coexist fairly peacefully. Miko, as a pup, has learned to not mess with him and Max has learned that Miko isn't all that bad, but he does let him know when he's had enough. 

But if they are spending a lot of time together, make sure the other is fairly trained. Miko is picking up ALL of Max's bad habits! So I'm working on nipping them in the bud.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Its more like the yorkie getting use to the GSD
yorkis sometimes have the little dog complex and could be the trouble maker

I would Never leave my GSD outside unless I or my Dh was out with him and even then he waits at the door for me if I am in the house they want to be with you! They are called velcro dogs for a reason. 

Sorry your fiance needs to get over it


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Never, ever keep my GSDs outside!! Summers, I guess they would do OK, but winters are just way too harsh(-35 to -60F in winter), besides, who is going to keep my toes warm at night??


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

A friend of mine has 7 adult GSDs in the house, AND a Pomeranian AND a Shih tzu and they co-exist just fine. And in her case, a few of the GSDS were added to the mix as ADULTS.


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

My boys get along just fine, as a matter of fact Rambo the chihuahua never lets up on Baron. I keep telling him "Rambo you realize he could crush you with one chomp" but he don't care. Oh and he's 7 lbs.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Great pic!!!

My 3 GSD's are indoors, no outdoors for them. They coexist peacefully with 4 cats. The cats rule. Just takes some training and good management and supervision. 

Good luck!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think if you get a GSD you should build a kennel outside or in a basement. I would not want to put a GSD and a Yorkie together when I am not there to supervises. A puppy could play too roughly, accidents could happen. It would be much better if you could keep them apart except when you are there at least in the beginning. 

I have nine shepherds, an no, they do not always stay inside. When I have a litter, my priority is to the bitch that has the litter. The rest of the lot will spend more time in their kennels than is usual. It won't kill them. They are not isolated in the back yard, they are together, but separated. They seem to do just fine. I make it a point to spend some time with each every day. 

The other 44 weeks, they come in when I get home. I have some that don't do well together, so I manage that with staggering times. They sleep and eat inside. 

Having outside kennels means that I do not have to worry if I cannot get right home. My dogs will be ok if I am stranded somewhere or in the hospital. Unfortunately, I have had a couple of times in the hospital, but I am not further stressed about my dogs. 

Good luck.


----------



## vomonyxhaus (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok,Our GSD's live outside and do perfectly fine... They have a 14x40 porch with nice beds and with a doggie door that leads to 3/4 of an acre backyard where they chase squirrels, possum and armadillos. They also get to run out in the horse pasture as well..... They also go to classes with me and help me with my clients dogs.... They are very happy and well adjusted dogs... I do however spend a lot of time playing with and working the dogs......
So they can live outside and be happy dogs.....


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok, if I were you I would totally throw a fit and demand that if the GSD has to live outside, then the yorkie has to live outside ... just sayin' - fair's fair.

By the way, here is a picture of my 14lbs corgi beating the stuffing out of my 70lbs GSD


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Corgi's rock!!! 


Ya know..... years ago when I did not know any better I let my GSD's live outside. However I made a point of spending the majority of me time in the evening and on weekends outdoors with them.

I have just grown very fond of having them snooze on the floor of the office with me on the net. I find they are more bonded to me and more willing to work for me. I think they are better dogs indoors.


----------



## w_penn (Sep 1, 2009)

haha, i love that pic. Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>My GSD loves to be outside but doesn't like the heat very much. If it's too hot, he'll want to lay out in the shade. My Lab, on the other hand, loves to sun himself.

I've never left my dogs outside. They very much enjoy being inside with their human pack members. Personally, I wouldn't have it any other way.</span>


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

My GSD is only outside if I am walking him, or if I am outside with him for potty breaks or playing and training. Never any other time, and I would never leave him outside alone.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Rayden won't go out to pee if it's raining. He can be doing the pee-pee dance at the door, then "wait, it's raining???" he will only go if I go out with him. So I think his response would be "you expect me to sleep out here??? ALONE?????? BY MYSELF????"


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark is only outside with supervision (pee breaks, play time, training, tracking, walking, etc...). Never, never, never alone.

Beau who lives with my parents on acrage in the country stays outside in her fenced off area (with pool, trees and gravel pee spot - nicer than our yard.. haha) for about 1 hour or so, but my parents are always home, either in the house or in the yard. She is always supervised to some degree. Never left alone if they leave the property though.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, the burglars would have to go through the house to get to my dogs outside or cut the fence up. So they are actually safer outside than inside. 

The air is fresher and cooler out in the kennels under the trees and sunscreens. 

They can potty if they want outside.

They have way more room than they would inside my house. 

They have cots, and shelters, and buckets of water. 

They cannot get into anything dangerous out there. 

And it would be a lot easier for them to get loose, out of the front of my house where there is no fence, from the inside of my house, than from their kennels. 

When I am not there, there is NOTHING in my house that my dogs NEED. They are outside for their comfort and safety.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: selzerWell, the burglars would have to go through the house to get to my dogs outside or cut the fence up. So they are actually safer outside than inside.
> 
> The air is fresher and cooler out in the kennels under the trees and sunscreens.
> 
> ...


With our first Shepherd we left her in her kennel outside when we went grocery shopping (maybe an hour) when we came back she was walking all wobbly, foaming at the mouth, just not herself. A very quick ride to the vet later it was determined she was posioned with a piece of meat that was thrown over her kennel. Never again did my dad leave our animals unattended outdoors. Bad experience.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No one could throw a piece of meat into my kennels without going through my house. So I am not worried about that. There are horror stories everywhere, in the house too. The lab pup that ate the venesion blines and had to be PTS because it tore up his intestines. 

My own dog injured herself getting out of the crate. No. I do not have problems when I leave them outside if I am gone. There is always a possibility of something happening, but in my case it is more dangerous inside than out. It depends on the neighborhood, the house, the set up outside, the other critters. 

I have heard of bitches in heat and dogs EATING through walls to get to eachother. With Eight bitches in and out of heat and a dog, none have penetrated my secure kennels. So they are definitely safer where they are.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

My GSD spends a lot of time outdoors because my dad is allergic to him. He usually goes out at around noon and comes back in after supper. He sometimes sits right by the window of the computer room so he can watch me. Since it's summer I just leave the backdoor open and he comes and goes, but he's mostly outside. He whines constantly and scratches at the door to be let out when he's inside, unless we're going to bed. He sleeps in my bedroom on a big black couch. He'd be a completely indoor dog if my dad wasn't allergic to him.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if i'm not walking my dog i let him in my yard (fenced in) for bathroom time. i wait for him to go. sometimes i let him out
to play with the neighbors dog. they run the fence. i also watch him when he's playing with the neighbors dog. 

my dog is our pet/companion. i want him around us. he likes being around us. what's your dog going to learn being outside? how's your dog an intricate part of the family being left outside? 

you want your dog close to you. it's such a great feeling when they're laying at your feet or on the sofa. when i get up to go to bed i'll say to my dog "let's go to bed" and he'll follow me or go first into the bedroom and lay down at the foot of the bed or on my GF's side of the bed. both places have bedding for him. sometimes
i call him into the bed with us. sometimes i want to pet my dog or treat him. you can't do that when they're outside.

you're going to get a dog to leave in the yard, think about it.


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

I do a mix. I never leave Ranger outside if I'm not home though....he goes in his crate inside. But in the mornings when is cooler, I let him stay out for several hours. He enjoys it. Then he spends afternoons inside, outside for feeding and after dinner outdoor time, and then he comes in when it gets dark and stays in all night. He enjoys being outside it seems.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Tell you what, before we got our pup, I thought that dogs belonged outside. That's just the was I was raised. My mom would have had a heart attack if there was any hair in the house. Anyway, we got our girl, and first I thought that we could just keep her on the tile in the house, then it was ok for her to be in the living room and kitchen but not the bedrooms, and now, at 9 months old, she sleeps in our bedroom. Yep. This from me, who never wanted a dog in the house to begin with. DH wanted the dog, and I fell in love with her, and now she's a regular house puppy. Sometimes when it's cool in the morning I let her in the (fenced in) backyard to explore a bit, but usually she's inside. Plus, since we live in Texas, it is WAY too hot, IMO, to leave her outside, even with shade and water. When I'm gone she's crated, but I'm working on leaving her out a few minutes at a time. Anyway, my point was that even people who think that dogs belong outside can have a change of heart when they have their own dog.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Here's some great sites about the benefits of keeping your dog outside:

http://www.unchainyourdog.org/news/OutsideDogs.htm

http://www.iwclubofamerica.org/outside_dogs.htm

http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/outdoor.html

Truthfully, until you and your fiance agree on how you want to raise this pup, it's EXACTLY like if you both don't agree on how to raise kid. You may think you'll figure it out later and be able to change each other's minds (cause I'm betting both of you KNOW you are right about the dog being indoors or outside...). But this is actually a BIG deal that needs to be decided before you agree on getting a dog.

Dogs DO destroy stuff. They are loud. They leave hair all over the house. They can make a mess and get up on furniture. MOST of that can be improved with training and commitment but if you are not both commited.............let's be honest, your fiance is right it's way easier to just toss the dog in the yard and ignore it. No housebreaking TRAINING. No obedience TRAINING. No having to teach housemanners. No crate training. No impact on your lives and time commitment at all. And if that's the way your fiance is looking at getting a dog that will be a huge problem down the line with a GSD. 

Getting fish would be better for him.

But if you can convince him getting a puppy/dog is a LIFE CHANGING commitment for every day, every night, future friends and vacations. Financially for training and classes and equipment/crates/leashes/collars..................then a dog can be the best thing for the both of you.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Minnieski Anyway, my point was that even people who think that dogs belong outside can have a change of heart when they have their own dog.


Sure, people CAN have a "change of heart". But there is also the chance that they WON'T. IMO, it is best to get the "indoor" vs "outdoor" issue resolved BEFORE getting the puppy.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> But if you can convince him getting a puppy/dog is a LIFE CHANGING commitment for every day, every night, future friends and vacations. Financially for training and classes and equipment/crates/leashes/collars..................then a dog can be the best thing for the both of you.


THe fiance is a SHE.









What I get from the OPs posts is that (the fiance)is worried about HER 3lb yorkie that is a HOUSE dog. It's OK for HER dog to be in the house, but not a GSD.

To the OP,

Your fiance needs to realize that the chances of the GSD hurting the yorkie area ctually LESSENED if they are BOTH house dogs. That way you can keep an eye on the pup and teach it not to bother the little dog. If the GSD is kept outside, it won't have the chance to learn the "rules". And if the little dog ever gets loose with the GSD, chances are it WILL be injured because the pup won't know how to act around it. The GSD will likely see the Yorkie as either "prey" OR a play toy. Niether of which is a good thing!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: w_pennI Are they staying an intricate part of the family outside? Any insight either way would be greatly appreciate, thank you.


IMO there is NO WAY a dog can TRUELY be an "intricate" part of the family if they live outside 24/7. Unless YOU live outside 24/7 too!

Dogs that generally develop have all sorts of undesireable behaviours like barking, digging, and destroying things (OR themselves) ect...

They have nothing else to do, they get bored and lonely and have to make up things to entertain themselves. NONE of which you will like!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Minnieski Anyway, my point was that even people who think that dogs belong outside can have a change of heart when they have their own dog.
> ...


Totally agree with everything that Tracy says!!!
your fiance needs to compromise and be a team player
If she truely loves you then she will do what she can to be involved and train the dogs to co-exist


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't agree at all that outside dogs can't be an intricate part of the family, it's what time and effort you put into the dog. If I only had one dog, than sure no big deal it's an indoor/outdoor dog, but MY life is not that simple, I have 7 dogs and have a mini ranch where I breed, raise and show horses, I am also going to be breeding, raising and showing dogs as well, my German Shepherds which are outside dogs ( with the exception of my new show puppy, who is indoor/outdoor, and believe me PREFERS outdoors) get just as much love and attention as my small terriers who for their safety have to be indoors at night, and kenneled in the day, we have coyotes, eagles, hawks and huge owls that could harm them, the fact of the matter is my German Shepherds protect my property and horses from harm, right now there is an influx of horse thieves as the economy is so bad, horses are being slaughtered and sold for meat, my dogs are a big deterrant to anyone who thinks they can just walk in and steal one, sure they can be poisoned, but they could also die in a house fire if left crated or locked in the house. The beauty of dogs is they are adaptable, my dogs spend 2 hours in the morning with me as I feed and clean the horses, they spend another 3 hours in the evening as the chores are repeated, and on Friday, Saturday and Sunday when I am home they get to spend the vast majority of the day with me as I exercise and ride etc... I take them to the dog beach, they go on trail rides and they are as devoted to me as any of your indoor dogs are to you, just because my dogs provide me with guard dog duties doen't mean they are thought of any less, and in fact they are even loved and appreciated more as they are so integral to both me and my horses safety and comfort. I have an empty box stall for them in the winter filled with straw, or they can stay in my attached garage with an in and out door, the garage has a custom bed of warm straw and a heat lamp, in the summer I have a shade tree covered 6 run kennel, and if they are left loose on my property they have all that and a wading pool to play in, I have a section that squirrels burrow in and they enjoy digging after them, and having fun romping on my property, my house is small so they can see me in any room if they want, believe me, my dogs love me every bit as much as I love them, and we have as tight and close a bond as anyone has, it's also cemented with a deep appreciation of EVERYTHING they do for me, and all of us are as happy and fulfilled as can be. I personally would never crate dogs for long hours on end, but thats me, it doesn't make it wrong, neither does having outdoor dogs, it's what works for you. I am gone 13 hours a day, 4 days a week, I commute and sometimes there are unavoidable accidents, the train is delayed etc.. it's comforting to me that my dogs aren't locked up and unable to pee or poop for hours on end, this is what works for US , and we wouldn't have it any other way, their safety and comfort is the PRIMARY concern when I decided how to raise and house my dogs, it's been a good system for over 30 years, and I don't regret it one bit.


----------



## Furonthefloor (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh, I got my 1st GSD while my Yorkie was still with me (he lived to be 18 1/2 yrs old) & my GSD really learned to have a respect for the older ones, my husband also has a toy poodle who is 11. It's a really good way to teach them, from a young age, what behavior is acceptable. If your Yorkie is anything like mine was, it will let your GSD know what is/isnt acceptable. 
I also have a schnauzer & 3 Skye terriers & now the GSD count is 4...all in one bedroom at night. One big happy family! 3 lbs of Yorkie will warm your heart, but not your feet, why not try a big ball of GSD for those cold GA winter nights!! 

You have to evaluate your house/property to see what works for you, but the key is what works best for you. It makes sense that if you are outside the majority of the time, then your dog will want to be. You can teach your GSD to sleep in his own bed in the bedroom & keep your Yorkie in your bed or whatever works for you.

Maybe all GSD's are this way, but mine want to be everywhere I am. Yea, that means they open the bathroom, stick their head in the shower, come in the closet when I get dressed...It's so normal after a while you forget about it.

I've had dogs my whole life & a lot of them, but if you do get a GSD you won't regret it--best decision I ever made. Certain times you'll find the GSD is much smarter than you think & you may end up being the one being trained!
Oh, btw, the only time my Yorkie was hurt was when a Human stepped on him when he was a pup.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:I don't agree at all that outside dogs can't be an intricate part of the family, it's what time and effort you put into the dog. If I only had one dog, than sure no big deal it's an indoor/outdoor dog, but MY life is not that simple, I have 7 dogs and have a mini ranch where I breed, raise and show horses, I am also going to be breeding, raising and showing dogs as well, my German Shepherds which are outside dogs ( with the exception of my new show puppy, who is indoor/outdoor, and believe me PREFERS outdoors) get just as much love and attention as my small terriers who for their safety have to be indoors at night,


For those of us that have acres we live and work on OUTSIDE every day, clearly our dogs being outside with us would be as beneficial as if they were indoor dogs. 

But that is NOT the home/lifestyle of everyone (anyone?) that I know. The people that I know come home, close the doors with the heat/airconditioning on, and stay if for the rest of the day/night. If they went outdoors to put out the trash it would be a huge adventure! Between the tv/computer/chores/just being tired from a long day................ if they had an outdoor kennel with a dog, filling the food bowl and changing the water would be as much as would be expected.

So for the people I know, if that dog isn't in the house, it just wouldn't be part of the family at all.

As a brief aside, I know people in my area with kenneled/chained outdoor dogs that were purchased as guard dogs. To protect the house. That's the biggest hoot of all for me







. GUARD DOGS! These dogs have zero training and are bored out of their gourds. So bark at any squirrel, cat, bird, person that goes any where past their view, no matter how far away. So none of the neighbors pay any attention to barking. 

And if I were a criminal, I'd head straight for the homes that have the dogs SAFELY chained up and kenneled. Heck, the home is free and clear. Rather then my house that has any window and any door, once entered, with a 75 pound GSD standing there as they take the first step into the house!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Great post, MRL!! I wholeheartedly agree. I try to get out with my dogs on a regular basis, but some nights, that just does not happen. And they are happy to hang with me as I work on the computer, or watch TV, or, whatever. They are always parttaking in my life in some way. But, if they were soley outside dogs, take away 96% of that. Not acceptable to me.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Where ever we are--they are. When they go outside, we go outside. When we go inside, they go inside. 

Sometimes on the weekend they want to play, we want to sleep so they get let out in the backyard for an hour or two of squirrel chasin' patrolin' the yard time. If the weather is nice, DH will usually leave them outside for the hour or two between him leaving for work and me arriving home from work under the constant watch of our retired, nosy neighbors. But other than that, they're with us...sleeping in the bedroom, sittin on the couch and hanging out.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Off the subject, Aubie, I love your avatar!!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: w_pennooh, and the fiance is a dog lover, it's just that she has a 3lb yorkie and is worried about his well-being. How would I get her over the hump about that issue?


Mandalay is NOT a fan of our cats. But small dogs she is great with. She has never squashed one at the dogpark, in fact she is extra gentle with them. That is not a hard thing to work with most of the time.

Getting a dog when both people in the relationship is not wanting, or able to accept that dog is NOT a good idea. Scroll down and read my post in this thread: Still Mourning a Dog That's Not Dead. It's just not a good idea. It is my opinion that it will take its toll on you, the dog, your fiance, your relationship, the other dog...everyone involved. A dog is a HUGE part of the family...its not like you would be getting a pair of pants that she does not like. It is a living breathing thing that will be in her face constantly to remind her that you "chose" that dog over her and her wishes.

Getting the dog and keeping it outside - I guess you could. But I dont think it is a good idea and not very nice since there is another dog that will be inside. Dogs living together as a pack would be less likely to hurt eachtoher than dogs living apart and having an intruder dog come in/out every so often.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

My dogs are inside dogs. They only go outside for walks, for bathroom breaks, and for exercise like Agility practice. I feel that as dogs are social animals, they need companionship. And unless you spend a lot of time outside with them, they don't get that as outside dogs.


I have an uncle who keeps his GSD out in a fenced yard. He used to chain her, but now he's got his fence all fixed, so she runs loose around the yard. She's not the happiest dog I know, but she seems pretty close to him.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks Richard...devilish little look ain't it?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> For those of us that have acres we live and work on OUTSIDE every day, clearly our dogs being outside with us would be as beneficial as if they were indoor dogs.
> 
> But that is NOT the home/lifestyle of everyone (anyone?) that I know. The people that I know come home, close the doors with the heat/airconditioning on, and stay if for the rest of the day/night. If they went outdoors to put out the trash it would be a huge adventure! Between the tv/computer/chores/just being tired from a long day................ if they had an outdoor kennel with a dog, filling the food bowl and changing the water would be as much as would be expected.
> ...


That was my point exactly.

My dogs are INSIDE dogs, but when I am outside messing with the horses or cattle, or doing other chorse, they are out WITH ME. And when I come back in the house, so do they.


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

My guys do spend part of their day outside without me. Not all day, but they go out in the morning and stay our for a couple hours. They LIKE to be outside! They play and wrestle all they want, because I do not allow them to rough house indoors. 

I do break up their day though, and bring them in if it's hot or cold. They are not just outside alone all day. I am not working at the time so I am home with them alot and often have them inside with me throughout the day. They are inside at around 3 pm for naps, untile dinner around 6 pm, then back out for an hour or so. Then back in for our evening TV and relaxing time. 

This works great for us! They are great in the house, but like being outside. It's not like they are being banished, they are with each other and able to have more space and freedom. When they come in they settle quickly. I like to do a mix of both. I do not want them just outdoors, but don't want them indoors unless I'm out either.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

My shep/husky mix is outside from morning till night cause he wants to be. Paige (GSD)used to want to be out more than she does now. My yard is totally secure and they love the yard so they can certainly stay out if the weather is nice. When Paige was young she went thru about 5 screens to get outside and I just secured my yard so she could stay out when she wanted.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Think there's a big difference between a dog being out cause they want to be, and one that is out cause they HAVE to be. 

Particularly if we are talking about a puppy (if that's what the OP wanted). I don't care what a 'puppy' wants or how safe a yard seems, puppies can't be out in a yard unattended, period. And when they are old enough and can be trusted depends alot on the dog. Some eat rocks (vet visits, impaction and death) some eat plants in the yard (poison), some bark so much the neighbors hate them (tossing poison over the fence) and some just ruin the yard period.


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

I feel that if you have the acreage and the expense to have a good set-up outside for your dogs, then that is alright, providing they have another dog companion so they are not isolated. However, a single gsd will fare much better indoors with his/her people. Isolation is mentally damaging to them. My mother tried unsuccessfully to convince me to keep my gsd outdoors in a kennel. She complained about smell, accidents, broken stuff, etc that I'd have to deal with. WHATEVER, I love my mom, but she was wrong in the gsd area. Brigitte would suffer immensely if left outside in a kennel!!!! I couldn't think of it ever.


----------



## norske (Aug 28, 2009)

Rane and my other dogs have the option to either stay inside or to be outside. About the only time they go outside is to take care of business, chase a opossum, or to shadow me if I am working out back. But it has been in the 100s here as of late. It will be interesting to see how they act when it cools down.
My best friend keeps his 2 dogs outside 24/7, which I have never understood.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I hope I never have to keep them outside.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Quote: "I don't care what a 'puppy' wants or how safe a yard seems, puppies can't be out in a yard unattended, period. And when they are old enough and can be trusted depends alot on the dog. Some eat rocks (vet visits, impaction and death) some eat plants in the yard (poison), some bark so much the neighbors hate them (tossing poison over the fence) and some just ruin the yard period."

What you are suggesting is that puppies cannot be unattended. I am sorry, but people who work 8 hours and travel back an forth, gone for 9 or more hours a day are not sitting there looking at their puppy. 

No way should a puppy be in a crate that long. 

Because of how my kennels are set up, they are much safer than the puppy being inside the house where they can get into far more trouble than a dog in a safe kennel can get into. My puppies have a doggy door into an x-pen where they can get in or be out in a kennel. 





































Yes, they did EAT the dog house roof AND my purple cot. However, leaving them unattended in the the house would have been a lot more damage and more likelihood of damage to the dogs. They have completed a 12 step program and have not mauled any slippers, cots, or dog houses in months.


----------



## w_penn (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you, first actual good piece of advice in a good many posts.


----------



## w_penn (Sep 1, 2009)

In regards to what BLACKGSD said. Thank you


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Selzer, that set up is NOT the same as leaving dogs outside in a regular yard, to trash it, tear up grass and plants, and possibly choke or be piosoned or escape. Your set up is fabulous!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Diabla is outside most of the day, that is when I'm in classes (and can't take her with me, two or three days a week) or when I' too busy to keep her proper attention.

I don't have a kennel, but for me the yard is her kennel, no grass or plants to destroy and a lumber house that is entirely hers. And no, nobody poisons or shoots dogs in yards where I do live. Her only "danger" is the lovely old neighbor who liked to give her bread through a hole on the fence, but we talked about proper nutrition, obesity, etc. and now only ask me to pet her when we go for walks









I like kennels, it's just that I don't need one right now so is not a priority, but if some day I get a second dog then kennels are a must before getting any pup. Two dogs unattended together is something I wouldn't do. In Calama, were there were a lot of trash in the yard she lived in a kennel.

I love Selzer kennels, but since I rent I'm thinking more of something I can take with me if I leave this house.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: w_pennIn regards to what BLACKGSD said. Thank you


You're welcome.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The problem with leaving a dog in a yard is if they can dig out of, or climb over, or chew through some fencing. My kennels are surrounded by an outer fence, so even if I fail to latch something, my critters are still within a fence. I do not leave them in the yard though because I know it is not as escape proof as the yard. 

Coming home and finding your dog gone is something I would not wish on my worst enemy. That is why I built my kennels, because I know my dogs are as safe as I can make them.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

My dogs or any future fosters will never be allowed outside in a backyard unsupervised. I do intake and rescue volunteer work for huskies, GSDs, and Dobermans, and see first hand the dangers and consequences of leaving a breed with a sharp mind that can get bored easily alone to its own amusements in a backyard all day. 

Not to mention it is hot as [heck] here in Texas...and I just don't trust people.

Both of my dogs are crate trained and I crate train my fosters. My husky will get destructive alone all day so she stays in the crate when we have to leave. My GSD is a perfect gentleman and gets full run of the apartment when we leave.

I just won't take a chance with these "dangerous breeds" because if something happens it will be a neighbor's word against mine..and people are always pegged as the victims and innocent in court when it comes to our breed and pit bulls, dobies, rotties, etc. There is also a law in Texas in effect that states if your dog is loose and bites someone you can land 7 years in jail and someone was recently convicted of it. I think I'll continue crating indoors.


I also just don't dig that outside smell that sticks to dog's hair. I went on a bad home visit not too long ago and the woman's current dog was kept outside. That dog REEKED of a bad outside smell.


----------



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have 3 dogs... my GSD a mini pin and a chihuahua. and during the day they are outside. Of course, with their dog house and water.
around 6pm they come inside.
And they doon't have a problem with it. Outside they have place to run and play.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

2 of my dogs like to be outside by themselves in the kennel for a few hours each day, the other dog does NOT. He would rather be in his crate in the house than outside in the big run by himself. Personally I don't buy the "big dogs need to have room to run!" argument. Yes they need to run and have exercise...but dogs do not, in general, exercise themselves...or if the do it's digging holes under your fence and tearing up your plant beds. 

I can see where if you had multiple dogs out together it might be more enjoyable...but a single dog in my experience goes outside to potty and then either engages in destructive behavior or lays down until you bring it back inside. They would rather be with you. 

Personally I would be more worried about the Yorkie dealing with the GSD than the other way around. How old is the Yorkie and has it ever interacted with big dogs? You have to understand that even if you bring home an awkward 8 week week old puppy it's still going to significantly outweigh the yorkie which can be very frightening. A confident small dog can easily explain to the puppy how these things work, but an unconfident dog will lash out in fear at the new puppy and eventually that puppy will grow up and learn it doesn't have to take it. I know a Chihuahua that was raised as a pocket pet that absolutely goes berserk with fear aggression any time it has to deal with another dog. But I also know a toy poodle with 3 teeth that lives with 2 GSDs (1 is a 9 month old puppy) and a Malinois with no issues. Keeping the dogs separated inside/outside pretty much insures that they will never get along and keeping the dog outside 24/7 pretty much insures that you'll never see your fiance because to do right by the dog you'll need to be out there too!

Also, How does your fiance feel about big dogs? Does she mind the jumping and the slobber? Sure the well trained dog will become a non-issue but a puppy will jump and run around and crash into things until it learns not to. I have friends who are small dog people. They don't care for the slimy toys my guys lovingly drop into their lap. They don't understand the water everywhere after the crew has had a drink. They definitely think I never clean my house when the "coat blowing" season is upon us. Sure they like dogs, they just wouldn't ever want to live with mine. 

Did you ever see the Disney movie "The Ugly Dachshund" ? Funny old movie that sums up some of the problems with introducing a large dog into a small dog family.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would never keep a dog outside exclusively but some dogs do enjoy being outside more than others and I've always tried to accommodate the dog's preferences. My first gsd loved to be outside by herself but _only if someone was home_. One winter she spent so much time outside that she grew she looked like a lion with her thick coat! 

I thought she would prefer to be outside if I was gone all day but she would spend her entire day in the garage by choice (there was a dog door into the garage and a bed in there). I finally got a clue and stopped leaving her outside when I went to work and she was much happier in the house, even if I was gone for 10 hours. 

My rottie mix liked to spend as many hours outside as she could, whether I was home or not. She would happily spend 14 hours a day outside. However, when she got older she didn't like being out much at all. 

Basu would spend some time outside but was always looking in the window and really seemed to prefer being inside if I were inside. I could not leave him outside when I wasn't home because he would bark nonstop. 

Rafi and Kai both hated being outside unless I was(am) with them. If I leave Rafi outside and come in the house he sits at the door looking in until I let him in the house. 

Obviously if your dog is going to spend time outside when you are not home you would need to provide shade and a safe enclosure.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Mine sleep inside and stay inside when we are out (unless someone has diahrrea, then I leave the back open!), but whenever we are home we leave the back door open so they can go in and out as they please.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

My first GSDs were out nearly 24/7, they wanted to be, if we made them come in they wanted out within a few minutes.. They also had each other and a big yard, so I do think that makes a difference. The yard was safe, they had shelter and 24/7 access to fresh water. 

Right now Dutch, the old gal, chooses to stay out all day, and will sleep on her bed on the porch at night sometimes. We have a safe fence and she has her own indoor room that she can go to from the outside that is always cool in the summer and warm in the winter.

She also has a hard time holding her bowels or bladder and has to rush out often, and doesn't enjoy being trapped in the house, she quite literally reminds me of a wild animal when inside, she just hates being stuck behind the walls.

Whereas J and Sparkles would be happy with being out all day and night, but are fine with being in. 

I don't agree with keeping a dog out who wants in, or just because you don't want a dog in your home- shouldn't have one if you aren't comfortable with it being in your hosue... but I notice how people on many dog forums or groups believe it is BAD BAD BAD to keep a dog out 24/7 in a secure and safe yard, but it's okay for kennels with numerous dogs to do so with a 14'X18' kennel or something? My yard is probably 120'X50'.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't agree with kennels 24/7 either- they're fine to me as an alternative to a crate when no one is home or at night during training, but if the dog LIVES in them and gets no house time, I don't see what the point of even having the dog is.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I really don't care what my dogs WANT.

My dogs want to eat chocolate.
My dogs want to run in the street.
My dog (Sasha) wants to jump the fence and explore the neighborhood.

Just because they WANT to do these things doesn't mean I let them!!

I do what is BEST for my dogs. And, IMO that is having them INSIDE the house when we are not home.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't know why it is best for them to be in a house on a beautiful day, sounds like a total drag to me. I just re did my backyard so my dogs would LOVE it and they do, there is no reason to keep them in the house bored out of thier minds when they can be hanging out in my cool yard.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

GSDs do not do well away from their family. If you cannot welcome a dog INTO your home I really do not suggest you get a dog (any breed) or maybe wait until the time is right.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: SuzyEI don't know why it is best for them to be in a house on a beautiful day, sounds like a total drag to me. I just re did my backyard so my dogs would LOVE it and they do, there is no reason to keep them in the house bored out of thier minds when they can be hanging out in my cool yard.


When you are HOME - sure! Let them run and play in your yard.

But when you are NOT home ...



> Quote:MANTECA — The only thing Dawne Cullen had left in the world after losing everything to foreclosure was her little Yorkshire terrier, Dolce’. And now, her puppy is missing.
> 
> Dolce’ was last seen the afternoon of Aug. 18 in Cullen’s front yard on the 700 block of North Lincoln Avenue. Her owner said she put the 9-month-old puppy in the yard around 12:30 p.m. to let her go to the bathroom. Cullen went inside for a minute to answer the phone, and when she returned, Dolce’ was gone.





> Quote:EDEN — A man accused of poisoning his neighbor’s dog was charged late Friday.
> 
> Donald Carter, 41, of 415 Long St. was charged with cruelty to animals, a felony, said Eden Police Lt. Tommy Frazier.
> 
> ...





> Quote:Gaithersburg police and animal control officers are investigating a suspected dog poisoning in the Kentlands after a 3-year-old pug named Molly twice ingested two different types of rat poison found in her owner’s yard.





> Quote:A dog that escaped some teenage tormentors has been reunited with his relieved Calgary family.
> 
> Pinball, a Jack Russel terrier, has been gone since Sunday night when he was taken from his fenced yard in the northeast neighbourhood of Temple.
> 
> ...





> Quote:My fiance left the three dogs in the back yard as he went to work. Around 1 p.m. a neighbor saw our blue heeler sitting on our front door step which he thought was odd, but could not get him to come with him. The dog stayed on the front door step. About four p.m. I came home to find the blue heeler in the back yard, with our female, but the male boxer-pitbull mix was gone. He definitely has a pitbull look to him.





> Quote:A FAMILY has issued a plea to find their missing dog after she was stolen from their back yard.
> 
> Marie Bowyer's Staffordshire bull terrier cross Charlie was taken off her chain and her identity tag left lying on the ground.


I could go on but I think everyone gets the message.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Sydney, who is 11 years old and completely housebroken, is inside when no ones home, not crated. 

Shane, who is 5 months, when I am going to be gone for a 8 hour work day (which is usually 3 days a week, and 1 day I work about 6 hours), has a setup in which he has access to outside. Inside the fenced in backyard, I have a 20ft long by 6ft high by 6ft wide chain link kennel that is off of the basement door. There is a doggy door and inside the basement is a penned off section with his crate and water bowl. The kennel is locked and has a tarp covering it to provide shade and shelter from the rain. He has a bunch of safe toys with him, kongs filled with treats, large marrow bones, cow hooves. He can hangout inside the basement if he wants and when he has to go potty, he can go outside.

He is just a puppy and I personally dont feel comfortable crating him for 8-9 hours during the day when he had just been crated for 8 hours overnight for bedtime. I feel more comfortable letting him have access to a safe area to go potty outside when he needs to, instead of either holding it or potentially soiling his crate. Before I set the kennel up, I had him penned inside the basement where he could go in his crate and also use an area with shavings to go to the bathroom.

I know everyone says "no town is completely safe", but I do live in a safe community, I know my neighbors (and if any neighbor was going to poison someones dog, its usually because they are a nuisance, barking all day, which Shane doesnt because one day I did have him out there but my sister stayed home from work, and she said hes super quiet) it's actually my neighbor's papillions who are the noisiest dogs on the street. My house is set back from the street, surrounded by trees and woods in the back.

When Im not at work, my dogs are with me. I dont agree with keeping a dog outside 24/7, but I dont see anything wrong with having one stay outside during a work day, as long as it is safe. If Shane wouldnt drive Sydney nuts all the time, I'd let her have access to outside too, she loves nothing more than to just lay in the sun on a nice day.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

I agree with Laurie. my dogs love to be outside and I let them out all day when I am home. Besides all of the HORRIBLE people out there, there are other troubles a dog can get into outside. What if they eat something?

Even if you have a big tall 8 foot fence, do you ever think of them digging UNDER it. I know GSDs may not be big diggers but my Cairns are and I think if a dog wants out enough they will try anything. 

I do not think I could be at peace if I were out knowing my dogs are outside alone. I would worry too much.

I just feel if a dog is made to live outside and not properly monitored than a dog may not be for that household.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: ShatteringGlassShane, who is 5 months, when I am going to be gone for a 8 hour work day (which is usually 3 days a week, and 1 day I work about 6 hours), has a setup in which he has access to outside. Inside the fenced in backyard, I have a 20ft long by 6ft high by 6ft wide chain link kennel that is off of the basement door. There is a doggy door and inside the basement is a penned off section with his crate and water bowl. The kennel is locked and has a tarp covering it to provide shade and shelter from the rain. He has a bunch of safe toys with him, kongs filled with treats, large marrow bones, cow hooves. He can hangout inside the basement if he wants and when he has to go potty, he can go outside.


We have a similar setup for our dogs when we're gone. I also don't feel comfortable crating for many hours during the day and again at night. We have a chainlink pen in the garage with a dog door to an outside run. The dog run has the house along one side, a 6 ft wood fence with a lattice above that along the opposite side, and a chainlink gate at either end inside the rest of our yard, which is fully enclosed by the 6 ft wood fence. I don't think they spend much time outside, but they do have access for potties. 

In the garage they have water and Kuranda beds and are safe from the elements. They can't dig under the fence because the dog run is concrete, and they are completely out of sight from passersby, who can only hear them bark, a sufficient deterrent as far as I'm concerned. Even if someone were to toss something over the wood gate they'd have to know to launch it pretty far or it would simply fall between the wood gate and the chainlink gate to the dog run. Things happen, I'm aware, but we also live in a very safe neighborhood and know all our neighbors who have no problem with our dogs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Since my front door locked or unlocked wouldn't deter a four year old, my dogs are safer in their secure kennels in the fenced yard than they would be in a crate in my house. 

If my dogs were crated in my home, they would be easy pickens for a maniac. At least where they are now they will let out one heck of a ruckus before anyone does anything to all of them, enough to deter all but the worst nutters. 

At some point you have to decide that if someone wants to bad enough, they can. 

I agree that it is what is best for the dog, not what the dog wants. Really how do we truly gage what our dog wants anyway? 

My dogs are safer and more comfortable outside of my home when I am not there than inside. People with central air conditioning and a filtration system, well, maybe their dogs are better off inside, but they may be uncomfortable, especially when sick if their choice is discomfort or soiling the house. We had a dog when I was a kid that was absolutely frantic about soiling the house and you could see her path as she tried the doors and looked for someone to let her out.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

and if there is a fire (or a gas leak) then I guess you are out of luck. since i have been in an electical fire I think the risk of that is much greater than someone cutting a padlock to my gate or climbing a 6 foot stockade fence. My dogs wouldn't leave the property even if my gate was open, paige broke thru a screen once and sat on the front porch till we got home. There is no way that anyone will convince me that my dogs should be locked inside my house on a beautiful day when they can be laying in the sun on thier dog beds.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: SuzyEand if there is a fire (or a gas leak) then I guess you are out of luck. since i have been in an electical fire I think the risk of that is much greater than someone cutting a padlock to my gate or climbing a 6 foot stockade fence. My dogs wouldn't leave the property even if my gate was open, paige broke thru a screen once and sat on the front porch till we got home. There is no way that anyone will convince me that my dogs should be locked inside my house on a beautiful day when they can be laying in the sun on thier dog beds.


I agree, I think house fires happen more often than dog's being stolen out of a SECURE area (not an unlocked, 4 foot fence or a dog just on a tie out).


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SuzyEand if there is a fire (or a gas leak) then I guess you are out of luck. since i have been in an electical fire I think the risk of that is much greater than someone cutting a padlock to my gate or climbing a 6 foot stockade fence. My dogs wouldn't leave the property even if my gate was open, paige broke thru a screen once and sat on the front porch till we got home. There is no way that anyone will convince me that my dogs should be locked inside my house on a beautiful day when they can be laying in the sun on thier dog beds.


Exactly!

Blank statements like "_Dogs are better and safer inside than outside"_ are as wrong as any statement given without taking in consideration the individual variables. After reading the first posts my thoughts would have been "Whoa, USA is an awful place to live with all those dangers and crazy people running around shooting dogs" but I know there are board members who's yards are as secure as mine.

Would I leave Diabla in the front yard, with a 4 feet fence that she can jump without effort and people passing by that can reach her, as my roommate keeps her dog? No way! But my dog is in the backyard, secured by a 6 foot concrete fence with 2 more fts. of spiked wire over it. My house has a woodburning stove, if there is a danger, then it is the house catching fire, not a dog being stolen. If someone wants to steal a dog, they can pick one of the 5 ones that run loose on my street, two of them purebreed, before taking the job (and the risk) of steal my GSD they can't even see from outside. 

Also, the things a dog can eat or chew are more dangerous in the house than in a clean yard... electrical cords, cushion stuffing, toys, ornaments, etc. A friend's boxer died because he ate a sock. The only alternative would be to have the dog crated all day. If it is your only choice... not good, but ok. But if I have a choice then it is cruel on my part to have the dog caged 9 hours a day to have a nice bed of flowers on the yard.

My only point is: for some people, there is a danger leaving their dogs in the yard, for others the risk is minimal and it's even bigger to leave them inside, but do not automatically assume that if someone leaves his dog in the yard when he/she is not at home, it makes that person an irresponsible owner.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

My two dogs are in and out all day long. They would love to spend most of their time outside, but because I do not leave them unsupervised, this is not convenient for me. My rescue is five years old with a digging habit I'm attempting to curb. He will also chew on plants and grass if bored. My pup likes to leap into the air and take down my lilac bushes one limb at a time, or go after my bird feeders because she doesn't like the birds landing in "her" yard. They go out for "Playtime" three-four times a day for at least a half hour at a time- anything more leads to boredom and the above behaviors. Extra time if they are in their "pool" or company is over etc. In the house they do get crated for various times or have play in the house depending upon what is going on.


----------



## Erich (Sep 1, 2009)

Not to be provocative, but in Germany GSDs were almost always kept outside on a regular basis (this may have changed recently). It was unheard of to have your GSD inside the house all the time. When I was growing up, our GSD was almost always outside, but he had a door in which he could go in and out of the closed in garage, which is where he slept. 

I agree that it is probably better to have the dog in the house with the "pack." Nevertheless, I think it is unfair to say that this is "required" to have a good dog.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

I have central air and I think it would be abuse to leave a dog outside in Florida heat.

I don't have any gas to leak, we don't use gas for anything where I live. We don't need heat in the winter. It doesn't get cold.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Well it was also thought at one time the best way to train a dog was to beat it into submission. Things, times and knowledge change. Simply put, our dogs want to be where we are. Sometimes they like to run around in the yard, but given the choice, they will come inside if we're inside. And if we're inside, they will go outside (even if dead asleep) with us. 

I don't understand the point of having a dog if someone is just going to leave it outside all the time.


----------



## Erich (Sep 1, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: aubieWell it was also thought at one time the best way to train a dog was to beat it into submission. Things, times and knowledge change. Simply put, our dogs want to be where we are. Sometimes they like to run around in the yard, but given the choice, they will come inside if we're inside. And if we're inside, they will go outside (even if dead asleep) with us.
> 
> I don't understand the point of having a dog if someone is just going to leave it outside all the time.


That is true, regarding the old thinking. Well, in the case of Germany, the dogs were not treated like family members as they are in the United States. So that is why they were left outside. It was considered unsanitary to have a hairy dog in the house.

In our case, growing up, we were outside in our big backyard all the time. So the dog had plenty of attention. It was only at night where he was forced to sleep in the garage. In my case, I would not do this again because I am a new generation and I would treat my GSD like a member of the family. Nevertheless, I am just making the point that even though our dog was always outside and slept in the garage, we never had any problems. He was, however, fully trained. We actually had two dogs, and no problems with either of them.


----------



## jinj (Feb 15, 2008)

If you keep your dog outside 100% of the time, why even have one?


----------

